# So which kata is the actor doing?



## TSDTexan (Apr 9, 2017)

My question...
Can anyone identify the kata in this clip?


----------



## CB Jones (Apr 9, 2017)

Could be it's one created for the movie by the fight choreographer.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 9, 2017)

I don't recognize it per se, but I see elements of kata I do know in it. 

Elbow from Wansu. Two hand strike from Kusanku and Sanchin. Dump from Chinto and Wansu. Various other elements.


----------



## TSDTexan (Apr 9, 2017)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I don't recognize it per se, but I see elements of kata I do know in it.
> 
> Elbow from Wansu. Two hand strike from Kusanku and Sanchin. Dump from Chinto and Wansu. Various other elements.



I didn't recognize it as a kata either. 
But I was wondering...


----------



## Buka (Apr 10, 2017)

From Goju maybe.


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 10, 2017)

TSDTexan said:


> My question...
> Can anyone identify the kata in this clip?


Michael jai whites main style is kyokishin karate so it's more likely it'll be elements from that


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 10, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Michael jai whites main style is kyokishin karate so it's more likely it'll be elements from that



I know most Kyokushin kata.  There's actually very few Kyokushin kata elements in it.

He's got black belts in about 7 different karate styles.  It's a blend of different kata.

All IMO.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Apr 10, 2017)

well on the bright side i only had to spend the 3min 45 sec watching that clip to know i wont be renting that movie.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Apr 10, 2017)

Three minutes and forty five seconds successfully wasted.


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 10, 2017)

hoshin1600 said:


> well on the bright side i only had to spend the 3min 45 sec watching that clip to know i wont be renting that movie.


It didn't take me the full 3:45 to realize the same thing.


----------



## Steve (Apr 10, 2017)

I don't know anything about kata, and so I watched the video for no reason whatsoever!  At least you guys watched it with some purpose.  I watched it and can't even pretend.


----------



## KangTsai (Apr 12, 2017)

That's the most mediocre fight scene I have ever seen.


----------

